# Boy am I in Trouble NOW



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Just when I thought I wasn't about to buy another guitar, especially a 12 string while cruisng a favorite site of mine I came across this little puppy and decided that I just had to have it.
































And holy crap I kind of mentioned it to my wife, but she is already starting to see red in some ways, because she would like to downsize our home but is afraid that we won't have enough room for all of my toys between the guitars cases and stands and recording equipment and such and lets not forget the enormous amount of books and magazines and such needed for music and of course the extra lap-tops and such and studio speakers and because I am starting to get older larger desk-top screens are needed plus I have a daughter geting married this late summer ( so I am going broke ) Crap I need help guys and girls I was suppose to unlaod 3-4 guitars before I bought any more and now have to come up with some really cheap excuses ( okay maybe not so cheap )
Ship..............walking the deadmans plank


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> Crap I need help guys and girls I was suppose to unlaod 3-4 guitars before I bought any more and *now have to come up with some really cheap excuses* ( okay maybe not so cheap )
> Ship..............walking the deadmans plank


come up with some really cheap guitars and maybe we can help you out :wave:
nice Washburn btw! congrats.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice guitar Ship - can't beat the tone of a 12 string



Ship of fools said:


> Crap I need help guys and girls I was suppose to unlaod 3-4 guitars before I bought any more


Sorry, we don't provide any *actual* help here. Just a sympathetic ear.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

you poor poor fellow....
there do you feel better?
here's a tip. write the wife a sweet little "i love you honey" kinda song on the 12 string and she will forget all about what was bothering her in the first place.
no need to thank me.
cheers!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I find diamonds work best. Way better than a song. (I write crappy songs!) 
Failing that, flowers are the real deal. A guy won't buy flowers unless he knows he truly screwed up and is contrite. The ladies know this and tend to be very forgiving if flowers are involved. Frankly, I don't get it. What a bloody waste of money! However, even though I don't "get it", the pesky things have saved my life on more than one occasion.  Good luck. I'll hoist a malt whiskey for you.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay the big chicken that I am still have not told her that I bought another guitar.
A little history on the Washburn, it is one of the first ones made by Beckmen in the late 73 early 74 after Beckmen bought the name Washburn while it laid dormant since the mid 39 til 73 and started to import guitars from Japan from lower level instrument to some very fine upper guitars the W-300-12 and the W-500 and W-600 were as good as anything coming out of Japan at that time ( these were the only solid body guitars produced for the Washburn name ) the very early runs had square labelled name tags inside form what I have been told.
Mike she hates diamonds and if I buy her flowers she'll think I might be fooling around, the rub and the pickle at the same time, looks as if I am going to have to list a few guitars in the classified section again, dang I thought I figured it out before.Ship


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ship, if you have as many guitars as I think you do, just do the old: "What that one, it's really old, I've had it for years, but I wasn't playing it" routine. "You never noticed that one before?"

My wife can't keep track of the revolving door of guitars here, but I am forthright about my addiction. As for downsizing, just stipulate that the new place needs a heated garage for your gear.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I find diamonds work best. Way better than a song. (I write crappy songs!)


 You'd save a LOT of money if you wrote better songs.:banana:


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> A little history on the Washburn, it is one of the first ones made by Beckmen in the late 73 early 74 after Beckmen bought the name Washburn while it laid dormant since the mid 39 til 73 and started to import guitars from Japan from lower level instrument to some very fine upper guitars the W-300-12 and the W-500 and W-600 were as good as anything coming out of Japan at that time ( these were the only solid body guitars produced for the Washburn name ) the very early runs had square labelled name tags inside form what I have been told.


Hey Ship, you seem to be knowing quite a bit about Washburn. Would you happen to know the use 'spt' from the Washburn guitar Forum? He's the only other person I can think of that can come up with this level of precision about the history of a Washburn guitar.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes I know SPT alain and yes he does know an awful lot about Yamaki Washburns. Actaully thanks to him I kind of got hooked on the Washburn Yamaki line and have gone all out to learn more about them and some others and I am on a hunt for certain other Washburns, but when I need info I have a go to guy that runs this place. American Multimedia Studios .:. Bringing the Past to the Future! .:. Washburn Acoustic Guitar Collection Jim is extremly knowledgable about all Washburns and has the largest collection in the world ( even larger then USMusics ) after Rudy decided to sell off and retire it sounds like he sent Jim some very nice pieces from their collection.
As for the W forum, well lets just say things did not go so well for me their, I was recently banned for life from there ( lets just say some of us had strong personalities that started to clash and some history while I was a moderator there for a short while caused some permanet friction that would not die away )
So instead I share what little knowledge I have of great guitars here and some other places, and some not so great.Ship.....................but I have to tell you this is one of the best forums I have ever seen yes occasional spats come up, but we have some very knowledgable fellows here to and for some reason we are not so stuck on that you have to have a Martin or a 69 Gold top Gibson to be considered a player, Canadians love all things guitar and music and after all we are the best folks in the world.just my 2cents worth.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh crap I told you I was in trouble, looks like we are going to have to downsize my music and toys and such, we are going to be moving she has decided that its time for us to look at something even smaller and she wants to retire sooner then later and such.Now the fun part of accumilating over all of these years comes back to haunt me and bite me in the rear. She says I have to sell the stuff and not give it away ( over the last 10 years I have given away about 15-20 guitars/ cases for them ) and other things were given away also. 
Well I guess maybe I shouldn't have bought a 12er after all looks like my collection is going to be downsized just like our economy.Ship


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> Oh crap I told you I was in trouble, looks like we are going to have to downsize my music and toys and such, we are going to be moving she has decided that its time for us to look at something even smaller and she wants to retire sooner then later and such.Now the fun part of accumilating over all of these years comes back to haunt me and bite me in the rear. She says I have to sell the stuff and not give it away ( over the last 10 years I have given away about 15-20 guitars/ cases for them ) and other things were given away also.
> Well I guess maybe I shouldn't have bought a 12er after all looks like my collection is going to be downsized just like our economy.Ship


You need to negotiate guitar space. A small spare room, a finished basement, a heated garage, something like that needs to be a feature in your new house. It seems unfair that you need to give up you posessions and hobby to move based solely on her desire.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Come on lady...its an amazing 12 string acoustic with a 3 piece back? Have you no soul? I agree with Matt you need to fight for your hobby just a little bit. It's good for your soul and you can't put a price on that, also you can't let the woman win every battle. Stand your ground man you can compromise but don't fold!


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

congrat Ship.... very nice WASHBURN 12-string guitar... I really like the backside wood. You know How much I like playing 12 strings guitars. You are pretty lucky...

Just say to your lady that your French canadian buddy send it to you because I have too much of them at home and have to give away some guitars... !!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You know guys I have to admit for all oif my bitching here she has been very understanding for the 30 years we have been together and has never really complained about my guitar collection and sometimes it was worse then it is now and she wants to retire sooner then later so she can enjoy some things together with me. I can honestly say that how many wifes have told others that their husband is their best friend in the world and really mean it and not just say it.
She never complained all of those late nights on the road or the lack of money coming in when there wasn't any place to play and she was always in my corner so its time for me to make some sacrafices for her now, it was only a few years ago that I had a very large herd and as I started to slow down it got thinner so now that I don't do any recording it time for it to thin out some more and I also have to realize what is a want and what is a need to make music with .
But I will say its great to see so many supporters and Yan I can't use that excuse my FC buddy I told her that you are building an extension on the house and yes its a sweet Beckmen Washburn and from what I can see maybe the very first one done looks like itsw say 01 but I need to do a bit of work on her but it is very sweet. Thanks you guys for the support and Rock on.Ship


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Workshop Announcement: *You cannot have too many guitars, mandolins, motorcycles or sportscars*.
Presenter: * My wife*
Description: *A 3 Day Indoctrination Workshop*
Price: $1000.00 per person (You can pay for your wife's participation)

Everybody Wins!!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Grab the brown book (in the 2nd picture) and hold it out to your wife and say "Honey, this the bible for which I live my life by. What else would you have expected of me?" ............... oh, and don't forget to use the puppydog eyes ...................... very important, that.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, for the first time in my life I am down to 7 guitars in the house ( okay not the first time, when I started to play I only had one, but say in the last 25 years + or so ) sold some, consigned some and gave some away and all of a sudden my closets are empty and my attic has no more guitars cases to climb over and my wife is still asking where I hid them, she never believed that I would part with so many of them, what truely amamzes me is how much I got for some of them. I couldn't sell some of them for nothing almsot on craigs list and some other places, go figure.
Well now it just comes down to making these ones work for me and not doing any more work for anybody but myself, retirement here I come again. 
I would like to thank all of you who contributed to my addiction and helping me through this tough time, I am okay now that I am wearing my guitar patch, just another 11 weeks and I should be okay, but I did see a very nice Tak 12er at Long and Mcquade, and Rufus the other day had this beautiful Yamaha, and some really nice Larrivee's that had some slight blemish's that you could see for the life of me...........................aughrub my patch.Ship


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> ........I would like to thank all of you who contributed to my addiction and helping me through this tough time, I am okay now that *I am wearing my guitar patch*, just another 11 weeks and I should be okay, but I did see a very nice Tak 12er at Long and Mcquade, and Rufus the other day had this beautiful Yamaha, and some really nice Larrivee's that had some slight blemish's that you could see for the life of me...........................aughrub my patch.Ship


Thanks for my laugh for the morning.

Congrats on being able to sell so much gear.....enjoy your next new guitar (sorry, I scouldn't resist)


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ship: Have you seen the new Godin Kingpins? They are one beautiful guitar. Oh, and the Montreal is even nicer but different. One each of those would keep you under 10. And if you kept them at my house, your wife wouldn't even notice!


----------

